# Hyatt Key West



## channimal (Oct 23, 2013)

What are the chances of something showing up on II for Hyatt in Key West in August or September?  I'd be using a 2br Marriott Harbour Lake Plat week.  Has anyone had any luck trading into one through II?


----------



## jdunn1 (Oct 24, 2013)

You should be in good shape.  I'd deposite the entire 2 bedroom for a Hyatt, though.  You will definatley have the trade power and I am certain I have seen Hyatt Key West units in II for late August and September, before.  Only thing I am not certain about is when Hyattt deposits units in II.  There is some kind of pattern that Hyatt follows but I can't remember the specifics.  Might be they deposit units 11 months out, but I think I am off on that number.  There is a post about when Hyatt deposits that was answered by someone a few months ago.  I do not know how to search TUG for the answer or I would do this for you.

Regardless, I would say you have a good shot at getting this exchange.


----------



## Kal (Oct 24, 2013)

The deposit should occur not earlier than 6 months out, but most likely 3 months.  Most likely the availability will be the Beach House, Windward Pointe then Sunset Harbor (in that order).  Beach House and Windward are strictly 2 BR units while Sunset Harbor has 2BR, 1BR and Studios.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 24, 2013)

We got ino Windward Point a couple years ago for Labor Day week.  They were telling us it was pretty quiet in KW from Labor Day until Christmas.


----------



## herillc (Oct 27, 2013)

Summer is a low season in key west your chances are good.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 7, 2013)

I seen Sept more often than August in II and I had traded into Hyatt Beach House a couple of times with a weak II trader in Oct and Dec of 2 separate years.


----------

